

Ask HN: What are some good Financial Q&A Sites? - curtisspope

What are some good Financial Q&#38;A Sites?
======
timepilot
Depends on what you mean by Financial - big difference between personal
finance and raising money for a startup. That said, I would encourage you to
take a look at Quora.com. It's a fantastic new Q&A site that covers a broad
range of topics including finance.

